

Ask HN: Sellenium or Windmill? - lionshare

any recommendations please?
======
jacquesm
If you meant 'photovoltaics' with your 'sellenium' (which is Selenium, and
that, while light sensitive is not the compound used in solar cells, but
Silicium) then the answer is a bit of both.

And it would need a lot more information from you to give you a real answer.

go here: <http://www.fieldlines.com/>

